# HR10-250 and HMO?



## ckgoodwin (Jul 2, 2001)

Is it currently possible to enable HMO on an HR10-250? I looked high and low across all the usual sources and most info indicated not, but could not find a definitive answer on this. Any clarification would be appreciated.

- Chris


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

No
The code for parts of it seem to be present in the 6.3software, but getting it to work has been quite difficult.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Go to DDB...HMO/HME work with 6.3a/b.  I have them working on mine (6.3b) now.

The other TiVos on my network show up in NPL, but selecting them only goes back to the NPL, so no MRV.

_echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524

echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672_

Thanks to mr_zorg!


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

WOW!!! thanks!!! worked like a charm!!!


----------



## stichnot (Dec 18, 2004)

The patch worked, and I tried the photo sharing feature. The TiVo stretches the photos on the wide-screen TV, similar to how it stretches menus compared to the SD TiVo. Yuck.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

So Galleon works with this then or we still using JaVAHMO?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Markman07 said:


> So Galleon works with this then or we still using JaVAHMO?


Some but not all of Galleon's features work. Music seems to work, as does photos. Anything TTG-related does not. Other stuff has been hit or miss for me.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Is an HMO option supposed to be there when you reboot? I don't see anything about HMO after I applied the above patches and rebooted...


----------



## ed413 (Oct 2, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Is an HMO option supposed to be there when you reboot? I don't see anything about HMO after I applied the above patches and rebooted...


Should see Music&Photos in DIRECTV Central

check the menus


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

ed413 said:


> Should see Music&Photos in DIRECTV Central
> 
> check the menus


I used slicer to go from 3.1.5f to 6.3b; slicer shouldn't cause a problem getting HMO, right? When you reboot again do you lose these echo commands or should they stick?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

# cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig

# cd /tvbin

# mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp

# cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp

# chmod 755 tivoapp

# echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436

# echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524

# echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672

# reboot


----------



## JohnCarver (Aug 29, 2005)

After appyling the Yog-Sothoth patches, my HR10-250

no longer has STANDBY as a menu option,

Now playing shows the other Tivo, but clicking on it
brings up the programs of this tivo.


Luckily I have a tivoapp.orig to go back to.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

MRV doesn't work; you can only see the other DVRs on your network, not their content.

Standby should still be available under one of the other menus.


----------



## JohnCarver (Aug 29, 2005)

Nope, went through EVERY menu. No STANDBY shows up. Where do you think it is?
Any way to invoke Standby by TELNET ?


----------



## JohnCarver (Aug 29, 2005)

No word from any "expert", so I'll conclude that one loses "STANDBY" with the HMO patch.


----------



## lekim36 (Apr 10, 2004)

Run the enhancement script selectively. Respond yes to the standby option. My HR10-250 is now fully hacked running 6.3b with ALL options intact.


----------



## JohnCarver (Aug 29, 2005)

STANDBY is there, until one uses the patches to make MRV appear, and then STANDBY disappears.


----------



## lekim36 (Apr 10, 2004)

Run the enhancement script after you run the patches. Answer yes to the question about standby. It WILL get standby back to Tivo Central Main.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Most of the Galleon 2.3.0 apps have worked for me. Plus u can play games on most HME ip applications. like apps.tv ip address 209.97.196.52 can play trivia games and stuff.


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

> MRV doesn't work; you can only see the other DVRs on your network, not their content.


That's true, but check out the MovieLoader program in the other forum. Very cool, basically accomplishes MRV.


----------



## tkgunn (Jan 24, 2007)

Monie loader sounds interesting; any what the forum or link to is?
Thanks


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I get an error about the URL when I try to use any of the HME applications (games, weather, traffice, etc). Any ideas? I have a working connection to the net (I can run wget, httpget, etc. so my DNS is working).


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

cheer said:


> Some but not all of Galleon's features work. Music seems to work, as does photos. Anything TTG-related does not. Other stuff has been hit or miss for me.


Chris,

Just how did you get yours to work? For some reason, I can't get HMO to work on ANY of my DTIVOs, HR10-250 included.

I'm not doing anything differently from what I've done before during the years, but I can never get my DTIVOs to recognize the server, or whatever the term is. MRV works (except for the HR10-250, of course), connectivity is good among all of them. I just can't get HMO's photos or songs to show up.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I had to Install Galleon Native. Then under Music, Photos, & More, just went down and clicked enable Enable Home Network Applications. Seems to work good. To get apps.tv to just clicked manually add a server and typed ip 209.97.196.52. Just make sure your firewall allows Galleon, or turn it off.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

lekim36 said:


> Run the enhancement script selectively. Respond yes to the standby option. My HR10-250 is now fully hacked running 6.3b with ALL options intact.


Which enhancement script are you referring to and where do you get it?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Runch Machine said:


> Which enhancement script are you referring to and where do you get it?


He's referring to rbautch's enhancement script which has the HUGE thread very close by to this one.
You don't need to run that whole script though. The only files you need are Superpatch67Standby and Tuikhelper, which can be found by themselves over on DDB in the files forum.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Chris,
> 
> Just how did you get yours to work? For some reason, I can't get HMO to work on ANY of my DTIVOs, HR10-250 included.
> 
> I'm not doing anything differently from what I've done before during the years, but I can never get my DTIVOs to recognize the server, or whatever the term is. MRV works (except for the HR10-250, of course), connectivity is good among all of them. I just can't get HMO's photos or songs to show up.


Nothing at all special. Installed Galleon (for the HR10-250) on one box, installed JavaHMO (for the SD DTivos) on another PC. Made sure my firewall was disabled and/or permitted the appropriate ports, and they just "worked."


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll have to give that a shot and see if I can get it to work. I wonder if changing from Norton to Kaspersky a few months back might have affected something, too.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I'll have to give that a shot and see if I can get it to work. I wonder if changing from Norton to Kaspersky a few months back might have affected something, too.


It certainly could have.

I have a box that essentially has no outside access running JavaHMO, and I am not running a firewall of any kind on it. Disable your AV and see if that makes a difference. You might have to dig around to disable its firewall, as it might be called something else or in a weird place. (McAfee really hides it, for example.)

Also, if you have any kind of VPN client installed (for accessing a corporate network or something similar), check that...many VPN clients install firewalls and/or do some port blocking, even when not active. (Spent a couple hours trying to figure out why one of my laptops wouldn't answer pings because of this.)


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I know I don't have any VPN clients installed, so I'll focus on the former and see what happens. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I successfully activated the patches. So now in order to see pictures on my PC I just need to enter my PC's IP address as a new server?


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

And be running either javaHMO,Galleon or TivoDesktop to serve the music and pictures to the tivo.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Mr_Bester said:


> And be running either javaHMO,Galleon or TivoDesktop to serve the music and pictures to the tivo.


Ah... I knew I was missing something. Thanks.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The patches don't seem to work with 6.3d...anyone got ones that work?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> The patches don't seem to work with 6.3d...anyone got ones that work?


Works fine here. How did you apply the patches, "echo" commands or hex editor/ftp? I looked at tivoapp in Hexedit yesterday after I upgraded and all the patch locations, even the one to remove the "TiVo Plus Trial.." footer were the same.

I just applied the HMO/HME patch earlier today and it's working fine. If you used echo commands and you have no change, make sure to mount ro and sync afterwards, or ftp over tivoapp and open with a hexeditor so you can see exactly what you're doing. If you don't even have the Music and Photos option, then something could have gone really wrong, and you may want to replace your current tivoapp with a backup.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The echo commands for HMO/HME returned no records in/out, but all of the other patches worked fine.

[EDIT]

I applied _only_ the HMO/HME patches today (the ones I listed in the third post in this thread), and it worked fine.


----------

